# Amano Shrimp Missing?



## newtoplanteds (Jul 2, 2015)

I own a Fluval Spec V and as of yesterday night had a very happy healthy amano shrimp roaming around. I bought a cheap heater from petsmart three days ago then went camping. When I came back the water temperature was at a scorching 88°, so I immediately removed it and did a 30% water change. Later on the water temp was around 78°, and the shrimp was swimming and having a wonderful time as usual. I actually watched him for an hour or so, and did not notice any unusual behavior. Today, he is nowhere to be found. I even searched the tank everywhere, and being a small planted tank with enough cover, but not quite densely planted you'd think I could find him. There aren't any crevices in my driftwood large enough for him and his massive antenae to hide completely. 

Today I had contractors in the room putting in windows so he is most likely stressed out beyond belief.

The only other option would then be molting but I haven't found a shell or anything.

Where could he be? I can't find a body or a molt. And had the lid on.

Can they burrow in flourite?

Both pics below were taken yesterday night.


----------



## newtoplanteds (Jul 2, 2015)

The pics aren't uploading guys, sorry


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

If the water quality isn't perfect, Amano shrimp will climb out of the tank and walk pretty far (15 meters no problem).

Welcome to da forum


----------



## newtoplanteds (Jul 2, 2015)

Even with a lid on? 

And thanks!


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

I had the exact same tank set up as a planted tank. The slit where the light shines through is where my Amano shrimp claimbed out. I found a dried up shrimp about 10 meters away on the floor one morning. 

Yes they can climb out. 

Sorry for your loss or maybe it is still hiding somewhere.


----------



## newtoplanteds (Jul 2, 2015)

I've been looking. Still no sign.


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

Check all over the house. They can walk far. I had the tank in the kitchen, found one in dining room and another on the staircase. Both about 10 meters away. Lol


----------



## newtoplanteds (Jul 2, 2015)

That's ridiculous. Who would've known. Still no sign. My best guess is that if he had crawled out, one of the contractors stepped on him and threw him out. Poor little guy.


----------

